# 55 Long Planted Website



## joegti10 (Dec 26, 2010)

I made a neat little website for my 55 gallon planted setup, check it.

http://www.myglassbox.com


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Neat idea to promote your biz. Loaded the webcam while visiting. (imo) pretty cool roud:

Welcome to TPT by the way.


----------



## joegti10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, its been a fun project....and its just started


----------



## joegti10 (Dec 26, 2010)

So, its been 6 months since the start of this post...time for some new pics. 

Also as a little bit of a background....the fry i foolishly set free when they were way too small and they all got eaten except one. That fry is now a juvi and i believe is preggo, she is in pics #1. The adult has since had another drop at some point about 2 months ago and 1 survived...its another female and shes starting to mingle in the party. She is in pic #2. The adult is about to drop again. 

Had a couple random deaths in the tank, water quality is good...nothing to get worked up about. Pretty much my original batch of fish i stared this tank are still alive just about 1 year into it. 

Found a dead mickey mouse platy recently, scooped it out and flushed. Today i find a few very new beet red fry (pic #3) in the hiding spot i made....thinking mother died giving birth. 

Anyways...heres some pics.


----------

